

Hidden Features of Python - googletron
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/101268/hidden-features-of-python/101945#101945

======
mikedougherty
I'm only done with the first page so far, but I wouldn't call most of these
"hidden". Many of them are oft-touted selling points of the language or appear
in basic tutorials.

That being said, today I learned about the two-argument form of iter, `iter(f,
until)`. So I guess I can't complain too much :D

------
googletron
I like the dictionaries have get() method tip; So you dont have to worry about
unwanted exceptions in code. Then just check for the None case.

